# A couple of hours waxing today....well pleased



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Had a day off and got the kids packed off to school and childminder. The wife said 'clean the house', but I needed to clean my baby up from the rolling road day at MK last Sat. Here are a few shots: literally a wash, leather off and wax and it came out pretty well, I think..









































































sorry I didn't get some 'before' pics, I just hated seeing her all filthy...my missus is gonna go barmy, I never got round to doing the house  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks Good!!

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Stu did you clean the underside of your exhaust.... :roll:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> Stu did you clean the underside of your exhaust.... :roll:


Good point!

Your Mrs must have been pleased!

:?


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

matt....................you could be right.............

steve....I scraped my foot along the carpet, made it look like I vacuumed ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

stu_tt said:


> matt....................you could be right.............
> 
> steve....I scraped my foot along the carpet, made it look like I vacuumed ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good skills!

I'll remember that one!!

:lol:


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

lovely, beats house work by miles...................................


----------

